# موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بداية أعتذر عن التأخر في المباشرة في إنجاز موسوعة الهندسة المعمارية، وذلك بسبب كثرة الانقطاع في شبكة الانترنت، والمشكلة مستمرة حتى كتابة هذا الموضوع ونقله لكم بصعوبة بالغة.

كما يسعدني أن أشكر الأخت زرقة السماء على هذا المقترح القيم، وأشكر إدارة الملتقى على تبنيها للفكرة، وأشكر كل من أبدى استعداده للمشاركة في إنجاز هذه الموسوعة.

مشروع موسوعة الهندسة العربية ....

هو مشروع تطوعي يهدف الي بناء أكبر موسوعة هندسية عربية الكترونية في الوطن العربي لتكون مرجعا شاملا لكل المهندسين العرب ... ​وزيادة في التوضيح وحتى لا نكرر ما تفضلت أختنا الكريمة زرقة السماء بشرحه وتوضيحه حول هذه الموسوعة، أدعوكم لزيارة الموضوع الأصلي على هذا الرابط:

رابط الموضوع/ http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=153088


كما أود أن أدعو كل من لديه الرغبة في المساهمة في هذه الموسوعة أن يضيف اسمه ضمن قائمة الأعضاء، والدعوة مفتوحة للمشاركة كما هي مفتوحة للإعتذار.

لجنة العمارة والتخطيط، 

رئيس اللجنة جمال الهمالي اللافي

وعضوية كل من الأخوة الأفاضل/
معماريون
سعدالعراقي
boufellaga
Arch_M
حسام عبدالله
المغربية
حنين الغول
عاشقه العماره
fatma2011
abd alrhman
نسمة النيل
Siham boug

وفي انتظار مقترحاتكم بخصوص طريقة توزيع العمل بين الأعضاء، سأترك فرصة لمن لديه رغبة في المشاركة لتدوين اسمه.


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخي جمال مشكور على الموضوع الرائع وكل الشكر والتقدير لمجهوداتكم الرائعه*


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه بعض المقترحات من طرفي لتحفيز الجميع على المشاركة، وهي غير مرتبة، ويمكننا بعد الاتفاق عليها من إعادة تبويبها وتصنيفها، حسب الحروف الأبجدية أو غير ذلك من مقترحاتكم بالخصوص.
موسوعة رواد العمارة العربية
موسوعة رواد العمارة الغربية
موسوعة المسكن الإسلامي
موسوعة تخطيط المدن
موسوعة التصميم الداخلي
موسوعة تنسيق المواقع
موسوعة مواد البناء
موسوعة المباني التعليمية
موسوعة المباني الصحية
موسوعة المركز الثقافية والمتاحف
موسوعة المباني التجارية والخدمية
موسوعة نظريات العمارة 
هذا غيض من فيض الموضوعات التي يمكنكم الإضافة عليها أو تعديلها

ويمكن لكل عضو اختيار المجال الذي يريد المشاركة من خلاله في تنظيم هذه الموسوعة العربية الهندسية.


----------



## eng_afify (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا : اشكر كل من فكر او ساهم في اخراج هذه الفكرة الي حيز التنفيذ
ثانيا : اتقدم بطلب ضمي الي لجنة العمارة
ثالثا : أؤيد المشرف جمال الهمالي و أود أن اضيف 

موسوعة المباني التاريخية


----------



## eng_afify (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اقترح الا يختص كل عضو بفرع معين و لكن سوف تكون العملية أشبة بالجرد المنظم 
و اقترح ان يفتح كل عضو المواضيع لمعرفة ان كانت المحتويات مازالت موجوده ام حذفت من مواقع التحميل حتي لا تكون حجم كبير و مضمون فقير .


----------



## عاشقه العماره (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> هذه بعض المقترحات من طرفي لتحفيز الجميع على المشاركة، وهي غير مرتبة، ويمكننا بعد الاتفاق عليها من إعادة تبويبها وتصنيفها، حسب الحروف الأبجدية أو غير ذلك من مقترحاتكم بالخصوص.
> موسوعة رواد العمارة العربية
> موسوعة رواد العمارة الغربية
> موسوعة المسكن الإسلامي
> ...



*مرسيه اوى لحضرتك لسرعة الاجابه
وباذن الله يكون باقى اللجنه متواجده عشان ننسق مع بعض

وعلى ما الباقى يتواجد , باذن الله هختار موسوعه مواد البناء وان امكن رواد العماره العربيه والغربيه
بحيث انه فى حاله تغيير مقترحات حضرتك او التعديل عليها 
فان موسوعه مواد البناء ستظل كما هى
.
.
أما بالنسبه للمقترحات:
فلى اضافه عسى أن تكون مفيده,
اولا:موسوعه المسكن الاسلامى نستبدلها بموسوعه المبانى السكنيه حيث أنها ستضم(المسكن الاسلامى ,الفيلات,الابراج,ناطحات السحاب,.....)
ثانيا:عمل موسوعه للمبانى الاداريه
ثالثا:بالنسبه لموسوعه نظريات العماره
فهى ستكون عنصر اساسى عند دراسه اى نوع من انواع المبانى المذكوره
فلا داعى للتكرار
رابعا:موسوعه للتصميم المعمارى لعرض مشاريع معماريه والحديث باستفاضه عن اسس التصميم المعمارى
خامسا :موسوعه لعرض المشاريع التنفيذيه 
سادسا:عمل موسوعه لاهم البرامج المستخدمه فى العماره كالماكس والاتوكاد والفوتوشوب
سابعا:موسوعه للعماره عبر العصور
(حيث تعتبر كموسوعه لتاريخ العماره وتضم :
*1. عمارة قبل التاريخ
2. العمارة المصرية القديمة
3. العمارة البابلية والآشورية
4. العمارة الإغريقية
5. العمارة الرومانية
6. العمارة البيزنطية
7. العمارة الرومانيسكية
8. العمارة القوطية
9. عمارة عصر النهضة

وياريت حضرتك تقولى اوك على انى اخترت موسوعه مواد البناء
وخطة العمل ال هنشتغل عليها
حتى ابدأ فى العمل باذن الله

​


----------



## سهام معمر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

salam alikom,
thank you for your effort
i want to participate in this encyclopedy in frech language ( my english is very bad)
i have not arabic programme but i want to take part in important subject wich concern the refirbishement in architecture
in arabic " masalat TARMIM El MABANI.

another question: what about the traduction in this forum

Aid moubarek


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بداية، يسعدني الترحيب بكل من سارع إلى المشاركة في هذه الموسوعة، وأرحب بالمهندس عفيفي، عضوا في لجنة الإعداد لموسوعة العمارة والتخطيط ( بدلا من موسوعة الهندسة المعمارية). ملاحظتك محل نظر واهتمام.

وأشكر أختنا عاشقة العمارة وبكل ما قدمته من مقترحات وأفكار، ولن أعلق عليها، حتى أترك فرصة لمشاركات ومقترحات أخرى من باقي الأعضاء.

أما اختيارك لموسوعة مواد البناء، فيمكنك المباشرة في العمل عليها منذ الآن، وذلك لأن حرية اختيار الموضوع الذي يرغب العضو المشاركة فيه، مكفولة له، ولن يضيع جهده هباء.

أختي الكريمة، سهام، أرحب بك بيننا كعضوة جديدة، ولكنك وقعتي في مطب الكتابة بغير اللغة العربية، وهو أمر مرفوض رفضا مطلقا بالنسبة لي، ومهما كان العذر حاضرا، فلن أتنازل عن مطلب الكتابة باللغة العربية.... إن كانت لديك مشكلة مع اللغة في جهازك فحاولي البحث عن حل.


----------



## خالد صلاح (17 سبتمبر 2009)

في قراءه سريعه للموضوع .. الامر يبدو وكأن المنتدي يعود الي الطريق الصحيح مرة اخري .. ويدعم صحة هذا الرأي مشاركة العديد من الاخوة الاعزاء الذين لهم قدرهم ومكانتهم في قلبي وعلي رأسهم الاخ الفاضل جمال ...
لي عوده لمزيد من القراءة والتفصيل ولكن لتمني القيام بدور في هذا الموضوع الهام ..


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع متميز من الاخت زرقة السماء
وتسعدني المشاركة
ولكنني فهمت من السرد ان الموسوعة ستهتم بالتعريب او الترجمة في المجالات الهندسيو واعادة فهرسة المواضيع الخاصة
ولكن ارجو من المشرف المتميز م؟جمال
وطالما تم وضع الموضوع بشكل منفصل في قسم العمارة
تحديد اهداف الموسوعة,طريقة المشاركة,ودور الاعضاء المشاركين,التوقيت واسلوب التواصل
حتى يتسنى للمطلعين الوصول للمطلوب والتفاعل بشكل سليم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بداية يسعدني أن أرحب بهلال العيد السعيد، أخي العزيز خالد صلاح، وأحمد الله أن منّ علينا بموضوع يصل حبله إلى قلب وعقل أخونا الحبيب خالد، ليعود إلى مشاركتنا مواضيعنا... ولا أحسبه يغيب عن مثل هذه المواضيع، التي يكون فيها الخير... ولا أنسى أن الشكر موصول لأختنا زرقة السماء، فهي صاحبة الموضوع الأصلي، وما هذا الموضوع إلاّ إمتدادا له.

كما أرحب بأختنا الفاضلة، دكتورة معمارية، وأشكر لها مبادراتها وحضورها الدائم بالمواضيع القيمة والمشاركات الجادة.

بالنسبة لأهداف الموضوع، فيمكنكم الرجوع للموضوع الأصلي، فقد أحببت من خلال عرض رابطه في الأعلى أن تكونوا على دراية به من خلال مشاركة صاحبته زرقة السماء.

بالنسبة لطريقة المشاركة، فتتم أولا من خلال وضع مقترحات لأبواب هذه الموسوعة، ومن تمّ تجميع المواضيع التي نشرت في الملتقى وإعادة تبويبها حسب هذه التصنيفات الجديدة.

وعلى كل عضو يرغب في المشاركة، أن يختار ما يحلوا له من أبواب، بحيث يتولى تجميع روابطها ضمن هذه الأبواب المقترحة للموسوعة الخاصة بالعمارة والتخطيط.

بالنسبة للتوقيت، فقد بدأ العد التصاعدي للعمل منذ اعتمدت الإدارة الموضوع وفتحت له قسم خاص به، وعينت أختنا الكريمة زرقة السماء مشرفة عليه.

وسيتم التواصل من خلال هذا الموضوع، موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط.... ويمكن أن يتم نقله إلى قسم الموسوعة الهندسية، من قبل الإدارة، ويمكن أن يبقى الموضوع هنا في قسم العمارة والتخطيط، وفي الحالتين سيتم التواصل بيننا جميعا من خلاله.

وسأقوم من خلال تواصلي مع أختنا زرقة السماء وباقي رؤساء اللجان والإدارة من التنسيق وتزويدكم بالجديد، إن شاء الله تعالى.


----------



## معماريون (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم بخير 
الى المشرف على موسوعة قسم العمارة والتخطيط
المشاركة والاستعداد الى عمل ينفع المختصين من المعماريين وغيرهم من المهندسين ( معماريون معكم)
ان شاء الله نسعى فيما يتوفر من الوقت الى مشاركتكم في هذه الموسوعة 
والاستفسارات هي نفسها ما اشارة لها سعادة الدكتورة معمارية

ملاحظة / 
قد يكون التوقيت غير مناسب لانشغال الكثير في اواخر رمضان والاستعداد لعيد الفطر
تقبل الله من الجميع الصيام والقيام

معماريون


----------



## نسمة النيل (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوتي في الملتقي
تقبل الله منا ومنكم وكل عام وانتم بخير

اولا :مشكور يا اخي جمال عل وضع اللبنه الاولي لموسوعة العماره والتخطيط وللاخت عاشقة العماره ولصاحبة الموضوع الاخت زرقة السماء
ثانيا :اود اضافة البعض بشان افرع موسوعة العماره والتخطيط وهي:
1- موسوعة لعلوم العماره( دراسة الصوتيات في المباني .........الخ
2- موسوعة خدمات المباني ( الصرف الصحي والسطحي , الكهرباء,و البنيات التحتية المختلفة ........ الخ
3- موسوعة اقتصا ديات مباني
4- موسوعة التصميم الحضري او اضافتها للتخطيط العمراني ليصبح التخطيط العمراني والتصميم الحضري

 كما اود ان اختار موسوعة التخطيط العمراني والتصميم الحضري 

وانشاء الله ان نكون عند حسن ظنكم
كما اود معرفة وضع الخطة في تنفي ذلك


----------



## نسمة النيل (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اقترح أن تكون هنالك موسوعة تختص بالعمارة الاسلامية في عصورها المختلفة ويكون لها وضعها في موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط


----------



## eng_afify (18 سبتمبر 2009)

من الواضح ان فكرة الاخت زرقة السماء جذبت الجميع 
لذا اتمني ان يختار مشرفنا م / جمال الوقت المناسب لبداء العمل و طريقة حيث اني اري ان العمل الجماعي اشمل و ادق من العمل الفردي و اسرع في الانجاز 
شكرا


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (19 سبتمبر 2009)

نسمة النيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوتي في الملتقي
> تقبل الله منا ومنكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
> 
> ثانيا :اود اضافة البعض بشان افرع موسوعة العماره والتخطيط وهي:
> ...



شكرا للاخت نسمة النيل... فقد سبقتني باضافة موسوعة علوم العمارة
واعتقد ان الصوتيات المعمارية,الاضاءة الطبيعية,الاضاءة الصناعية.... من اهم العلوم المرتبطة بالعمارة والمؤثرة بها 
وجزى الله الجميع خيرا وعيد سعيد ان شاء الله


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (20 سبتمبر 2009)

وددت ايضا اضافة كل من:
- ادارة المشروعات
-الهندسة القيمية
-التحكم البيئي "الحرارة,الطاقة.....
الطاقة المتجددة
-موسوعة تكنولوجيا العمارة والذي يهتم ب الاساليب التقنية الحديثة المؤثرة ع العمارة ودور المواد الحديثة وصولا الى العمارة الذكية
-موسوعة التصميم الداخلي ,, مواد التشطيب,,, افكار جديدة,,,,
وشكرا


----------



## سهام معمر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

salam alikom

awalan aid saiid likoli el moslimin
saidi el karim, lam akon awado an aktoba loratana el madjida bi el harf allatini, wa lakin , indama karatoo el idjaba, indahachto lima jaa fiha, , ana mohandissa mokima bil mahdjer wa indi tdjriba fi idati massail tataâlako bi el tarmim, , konto awado an ofida ikhoini wa akhawati el mohandissin el chabab, bimasaalata lam tatafadhal bitarhiha , kolto ana laissa ladaia barnamedj bilarabia, wa kad saaltoka an el tardjama, ilmen anan honaka ikhoiton maghariba ( marocain, tunusien , et algerien) yastatioun fiala thalik.

ithan ana anssahib wa atamana lakom el nadjah wa el tawfeek.
maa kol ihtiramati
wa salamo alaikom .
. ,


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك عليكم عيد الفطر، وكل عام وأنتم بخير... نرجو المعذرة، فهذه الأيام أيام عيد وفرح وزيارات وتواصل، نلتقي إن شاء الله بعد العيد، لنواصل مشوارنا مع موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط، وسنتفق جميعا في النهاية على المسمى الأنسب لهذه الموسوعة

أشكر كل من شارك معنا ،أخونا العزيز معماريون وهو دائما في المقدمة، أختنا نسمة النيل التي عادت لتهب علينا بمقترحاتها المتميزة.

وأعذروا كذلك تأخري في الردود على المشاركات، وذلك بسبب كثرة الانقطاع في شبكة الانترنت، وهو أمر يبدو أنه سيصبح مزمنا بسبب تعرض خطوط الهاتف للرطوبة، وعدم رغبة فريق صيانة الهواتف المسؤول عن منطقتنا في حل هذه المشكلة، الأمر الذي سيدفعني إلى الاشتراك في النظام الجديد الذي يبث عبر الأقمار الصناعية، إن شاء الله، في أقرب فرصة للخروج من هذه المشكلة.

أترككم في حفظ الله ورعايته، ونسأل الله أن يجعل أيامكم كلها أفراح.


----------



## أبو زياد (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل المهندس جمال اللافي
كل عام وأنتم بخير وعافية ، وتقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال

وأحيي الأخت زرقاء السماء على هذا الطرح الرائع وجميع من بادر إلى هذا العمل القيم بإذن الله

أرجو منكم عزيزي المهندس جمال اللافي قبولي عضواً في لجنة إعداد موسوعة التخطيط العمراني ، آملاً أن يتقبل الله منا جميعاً لما فيه خير المهنة ، ونسأل الله علماً نافعاً ومستقبلاً أيسر بعونه وفضله

وإلى الملتقى بعد عيد الفطر بإذن الله تعالى


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا بك أخي الكريم، د. أبو زياد في موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط، وكل عام وأنتم بخير... العضوية مفتوحة لكل الراغبين في المساهمة.

سنبدأ غدا بعون الله وتوفيقه في مواصلة المشوار مع هذه الموسوعة.​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل، الأخوات الفضليات
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وكل عام وأنتم بخير

نعود بفضل الله لنواصل مشوارنا مع موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط العمرني والتصميم الحضري، ونرحب بكل من انظم لعضوية اللجنة، وهم على ترتيب أقدمية التسجيل/
معماريون
سعدالعراقي
boufellaga
Arch_M
حسام عبدالله
المغربية
حنين الغول
عاشقه العماره
fatma2011
abd alrhman
نسمة النيل
Siham boug
خالد صلاح
Eng_ Afify
دكورة معمارية
أبو زياد

كما نعيد طرح الأبواب التي ستشملها موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط العمراني والتصميم الحضري، حسب مقترحات الأعضاء وهي على النحو التالي:
موسوعة رواد العمارة العربية
موسوعة رواد العمارة الغربية
موسوعة الإسكان
موسوعة تخطيط المدن
موسوعة التصميم الداخلي
موسوعة تنسيق المواقع
موسوعة مواد البناء
موسوعة المباني التعليمية
موسوعة المباني الصحية
موسوعة المركز الثقافية والمتاحف
موسوعة المباني التجارية والخدمية
موسوعة المباني الإدارية
موسوعة نظريات العمارة 
موسوعة المباني التاريخية
موسوعة العمارة عبر العصور
موسوعه لاهم البرامج المستخدمه فى العماره كالماكس والاتوكاد والفوتوشوب
موسوعة لعلوم العماره( دراسة الصوتيات في المباني 
موسوعة خدمات المباني ( الصرف الصحي والسطحي , الكهرباء,و البنيات التحتية المختلفة 
موسوعة التصميم الحضري 
موسوعة العمارة الإسلامية( المساجد، المدارس الإسلامية والكتاتيب، المسكن الإسلامي، الفنادق، الحصون والقلاع،.... إلخ)
ادارة المشروعات
الهندسة القيمية
التحكم البيئي "الحرارة,الطاقة.....
الطاقة المتجددة
موسوعة تكنولوجيا العمارة والذي يهتم ب الاساليب التقنية الحديثة المؤثرة ع العمارة ودور المواد الحديثة وصولا الى العمارة الذكية
مواد التشطيب
العمارة الخضراء أوالعمارة المستدامة

هذه بعض المقترحات، وفي انتظار مساهمة باقي الأعضاء أو إضافة وتعديل ما تمّ اقتراحه.

وسيتم الاقتصار خلال الفترة القادمة على إعادة تنظيم وترتيب وتبويب هذه الموسوعة، حتى نصل إلى فهرسة نهائية مناسبة، ننتقل بعدها إلى دور كل عضو والبنود التي يرغب في المساهمة من خلالها.

كما نود أن نلف نظر كل عضو إلى أنه له مطلق الصلاحية في اختيار البند الذي يرى أنه يمكنه المساهمة في إنجاح ظهور الموسوعة إلى حيز الوجود من خلاله.


----------



## معماريون (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم بخير
عيدكم سعيد
ومن العايدين الفايزين

نعود الى موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط
فاهلا بكم مجددا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم معماريون من جديد، وكل عام وأنت بخير... وفي انتظار ملاحظاتك وتعليقاتك على ما تمّ التوصل إليه من بنود وفروع في هذه الموسوعة.


----------



## زرقة السماء (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..


ما شاء الله عليكم تناولت جميع جوانب العمارة و من كل النواحي التاريخي و النوعي ... 

بالتوفيق ... وإن شاء الله تكون الموسوعة المعمارية مميزة كعادة قسم العمارة ...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة زرقة السماء على هذا الدعم والتشجيع ومن قبله على هذه المبادرة القيمة... كما يسعدني تهنئتك بعيد الفطر المبارك، وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## فرانك (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير

هل الموسوعة من المواضيع المكتوبة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
ام سيتم تجميعها من عدة مواقع


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا أخي الكريم فرانك، كل سنة وأنت طيب

طبعا الموسوعة تعتمد على تجميع المواضيع المنشورة في الملتقى، وهذا سيشجع على تزويدها بكل جديد، مستقبلا.


----------



## فرانك (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح اخي جمال


----------



## زرقة السماء (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة زرقة السماء على هذا الدعم والتشجيع ومن قبله على هذه المبادرة القيمة... كما يسعدني تهنئتك بعيد الفطر المبارك، وكل عام وأنت بخير.



و بارك الله فيكم جميعا و كل عام و انتم بخير ....


----------



## معماريون (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر كل من سبقني وكذلك رئيس المجموعة 
ارى وهذا رايي الشخصي انتظر النقد ونضعه هنا للتداول والحوار
ان تكون الموسوعة كالتالي

الموسوعة الرئيسية ( العمارة والتخطيط)
ارى تصنيفها الى موسوعتين ومايدخل تحتهما تسمى ابواب

الموسوعة المعمارية 
ويدخل فيها جميع المصنفات فيما يتعلق بالعمارة وعلوم البناء

الموسوعة العمرانية
ويدخل تحتها كل مايتعلق بالتخطيط العمراني ومستوياته

معماريون​


----------



## eng_afify (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اتفق مع الاخ معماريون في موضوع البابين 
و اري ان يتم نقل موضوع التصميم الحضري الي موسوعة التخطيط

و في حالة تواجد المعلومات أو الدراسة في ملف مرفق و حذف الملف المرفق لاي سبب كان سواء من موقع الرفع أو صاحب الموضوع فما الحل ؟


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أتفق معكما أخوي العزيزين معماريون وم. عفيفي في ضرورة تقسيم موسوعة العمارة إلى عدة أبواب يدخل تحت كل باب عدة فصول وذلك على النحو التالي/
باب العمارة
باب التخطيط العمراني
باب التصميم الحضري
باب التصميم الداخلي
باب تنسيق المواقع
باب التحكم البيئي
باب علوم العمارة
باب مواد البناء وطرق الانشاء
باب التشطيبات.... إلخ

ويندرج تحت كل باب المواضيع التي تتعلق به
مثلا: باب العمارة
فصل تاريخ العمارة
فصل نظريات العمارة
فصل رواد العمارة
فصل أسس التصميم
فصل تصميم المباني السكنية
فصل المساجد والمدراس الدينية
فصل المباني التعليمية
فصل المباني الإدارية
فصل المباني التجارية
فصل المستشفيات والمباني الصحية.... إلخ

وهكذا، يمكننا من حصر الموضوعات المشتركة ضمن باب واحد تحت دائرة الفصل المخصص لها.

نحاول خلال هذه الفترة زيادة حصر العناوين الرئيسية التي يجب أن تتضمنها موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط، وسننتظر من اللجنة الادارية للموسوعة الهندسية عن الطريقة المثلى لتجميع الموضوعات المشتركة... فهل سيتم فتح صفحة جديدة تحت عنوان موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط، ثم تقسم هذه الصفحة لمجموعة صفحات بحيث تتولى كل مجموعة وضع الروابط المتعلقة بكل باب داخل هذه الموسوعة؟

هذا سؤال موجه للأخت زرقة السماء، مشرفة الموسوعة الهندسية، وأخونا العزيز حلال المعضلات، أبو الحلول. 
نريد منهما مشاركة هنا لتوضيح الفكرة للأعضاء.


----------



## عاشقه العماره (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*بدايه كل سنه والجميع بخير
الحمد لله ان الشغل ابتدى فى الموسوعه وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لاخراج عمل مشرف
وكان ليا اضافه :
فى بداية الموضوع قولنا ان كل عضو من اللجنه هيشوف عايز يختار ايه ويبدأ فى الشغل فيه ويجمع المواضيع 
فانا لاحظت ان الشغل الجماعى هيدى دفعه اكتر من كده بمعنى:
ان كل باب من ال البشمهندسين قسموهم نشتغل فيه كلنا بحيث يبقا الكل بيشتغل فى حاجه واحده
وبالتالى هننجز وقت وهنحس ان كلنا بنعمل حاجه واحده
مش كل حد لوحده
ونخلص كل جزء بجزء
جزء يخلص ونبتدى فى ال بعديه 
وياريت الجميع يوافق لان ده هيساعدنى انا بالخصوص جدا لانى فى البكالريوس باذن الله وبشتغل اكتر لو كان الشغل جماعى
ومش حابه ابدا اعتذر لان ربنا عالم نفسى اعمل حاجه اوى فى الموسوعه دى 

*


----------



## زرقة السماء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> أتفق معكما أخوي العزيزين معماريون وم. عفيفي في ضرورة تقسيم موسوعة العمارة إلى عدة أبواب يدخل تحت كل باب عدة فصول وذلك على النحو التالي/
> باب العمارة
> باب التخطيط العمراني
> باب التصميم الحضري
> ...


 

التقسيم ممتاز و لكن ف النهاية الموضوع يرجع لكم ... كونكم أهل الاختصاص ( و لكن سؤالي اين ستوضع مواضيع العمارة العربية و مواصفاتها ؟؟)

اذا كنتم تريدون قسما فرعيا منفصلا لقسم الهندسة المعمارية و هو الافضل للجميع يمكننا طلب ذلك من الادراة و لن يقصرو معنا إن شاء الله ... 

بالتوفيق لكم جميعا و اعذروني ع التاخر ف الرد .


----------



## معماريون (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا زرقة السماء
البداية مسودات 
تجميع ثم طريقة العمل

من المهم ان تكون الرؤية في خطة العمل واضحة تناسب الجميع ولكافة التخصصات 
لكي تكون الموسوعة سهلة ومخرجها موحد

معماريون


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل والأخوات الفضليات
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعون الله تم افتتاح فرع لموسوعة قسم العمارة والتخطيط وذلك بقسم موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية، عليه نأمل منكم مواصلة المشاركة في تقديم مقترحاتكم بخصوص تبويب موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط من خلال الصفحة الجديدة على الرابط التالي/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155741.html#post1291943


----------



## Arch_M (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن جهد مبارك... بارك الله فيكم ..اعذروني على التأخير في الرد...لانشغالي بالاعمال وكذلك رمضان واجازة العيد وارجو ان اوفق بالمساعدة ..ولي سؤال كيف اضع رابط الموضوع المختار...ام اشير لاسم الموضوع...ام ماذا؟؟
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بداية، أعتذر لك أختي الكريمة زرقة السماء على عدم الرد على مشاركتك الأخيرة، لأنني لم أنتبه لها، وقمت بوضع مشاركة جديدة من خلال رسالتك الخاصة التي تضمنت افتتاح فرع موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط في قسم موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية.
كما أشكرك على هذا التنويه الجميل والمتميز بضرورة إفراد باب خاص بالعمارة العربية والإسلامية، وهو الذي يمثل بالنسبة لي الاهتمام الرئيسي.

وأوكد على ملاحظة أخي العزيز معماريون، وأشكره عليها، وهي أننا الآن في مرحلة تجميع الأفكار، وما وصلنا إليه بمثابة مسودات عمل، وعندما نفرغ منها سننطلق إلى مرحلة أخرى من العمل.

كما أرحب بأخونا العزيز Arch_M وأبارك له بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك، وبالنسبة لملاحظتك، فهي تمثل مرحلة أخرى من برنامج عمل الموسوعة، والمرحلة الحالية، تقتصر على اقتراح المواضيع التي تمثل أبواب الموسوعة وفصولها، والتي نتمنى إنجازها بسرعة من خلال مساهمة الأعضاء، كي ننطلق إلى مراحل جديدة ومتقدمة من موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل، أعضاء لجنة الإعداد لموسوعة العمارة والتخطيط

أود إفادتكم بأنه تمّ تقسيم موسوعة العمارة إلى عدة أبواب يدخل تحت كل باب عدة فصول وذلك على النحو التالي/
باب العمارة
باب العمارة العربية والإسلامية
باب التخطيط العمراني
باب التصميم الحضري
باب التصميم الداخلي
باب تنسيق المواقع
باب التحكم البيئي
باب علوم العمارة
باب مواد البناء وطرق الانشاء
باب التشطيبات.... إلخ

ويندرج تحت كل باب المواضيع التي تتعلق به
مثلا: باب العمارة
فصل تاريخ العمارة
فصل نظريات العمارة
فصل رواد العمارة
فصل أسس التصميم
فصل تصميم المباني السكنية
فصل المساجد والمدراس الدينية
فصل المباني التعليمية
فصل المباني الإدارية
فصل المباني التجارية
فصل المستشفيات والمباني الصحية.... إلخ

فعلى من يرى تقسيما آخر أفضل، أو يريد إضافة أبواب وفصول أخرى للموسوعة، أو يعتقد أننا نسينا مقترحا تقدم به، نأمل منه سرعة الرد والمشاركة، حتى نتمكن من الدخول في المرحلة التالية.

تنويه، يرجى تقديم المقترحات في فرع موسوعة العمارة، قسم موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية على الرابط التالي/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1294948#post1294948


----------



## muyud2005 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل، الأخوات الفضليات
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

بداية، 
أعتذر عن هذا التأخير، الخارج عن الإرادة... 

وبعد،
نبدأ بعون الله وتوفيقه، العمل الجماعي من خلال تقسيم أعضاء اللجنة إلى مجموعات، بحيث تختار كل مجموعة الموضوع الذي تراه واقعا تحت دائرة اهتمامها، وسيتم فتح موضوع جديد، كما فعل أخونا العزيز معماريون، ويتم وضع روابط الموضوعات المختارة ضمنه.

والبداية ستكون من خلال تحديد كل عضو، الفرع الذي سيتولى المشاركة فيه.
بعد ذلك يتم تقسيم صفحات قسم العمارة والتخطيط بين المجموعة، بحيث يتولى كل عضو البحث في عدد الصفحات المخصصة له فقط، يعني عضو ما يبدأ البحث من الصفحة الأولى حتى الصفحة 40، وهكذا، وبهذه الطريقة نخفف العبء ونقلل من التكرار والتداخل للموضوعات المصنفة.

بالنسبة لي سيكون اهتمامي بجميع الموضوعات المتعلقة بالعمارة الإسلامية ورواد العمارة العربية.

أخونا العزيز معماريون اختار البحث في مواضيع تخطيط المدن، فمن يلتحق به؟

أختنا الفاضلة عاشقة العمارة اختارت مواد البناء، فمن يلتحق بها؟

أختينا الفاضلتين، نسمة النيل ودكتورة معمارية، يفضلان البحث في موضوعات علوم العمارة، فمن ينافسهما في سرعة البحث والتجميع.

نريد همّة الجميع.... لقد بدأت ساعة الصفر.

المشاركة ستتم من خلال موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية فرع موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشرفنا الفاضل
لي تساؤل
هل تقتصر المرحلة الحالية على اضافة روابط المواضيع الفرعية في قسم العمارة والتخطيط تحت الفصول والابواب الموسوعية الجديدة؟
وكيف ستم تقسيم مئات الصفحات على الاعضاء الراغبين في المشاركة؟


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا بك أختي الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية،

نعم ستعتمد المرحلة الحالية على تجميع المواضيع من خلال حصرها حسب علاقتها بالأبواب والفصول المقترحة.

وسيتم تقسيم عدد صفحات قسم العمارة والتخطيط على عدد أعضاء كل فريق، بحيث يتولى كل عضو مراجعة فقط الصفحات المخصصة له، ونسخ رابط الموضوع ووضعه في الصفحة الخاصة بالباب الذي اختاره( مثلا، باب علوم العمارة- فصل، الإضاءة) وهكذا.

ويمكنك أختي الفاضلة، اختيار الباب الذي ترينه مناسبا لإهتماماتك، ولست مجبرة على العمل على باب علوم العمارة، وهذا الأمر ينطبق على الجميع. لأن حرية الاختيار سبب لنجاح العمل على هذه الموسوعة.

ويمكنك منذ الآن مشاركتنا الحوارات والمناقشات من خلال قسم موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية- فرع موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط على هذا الرابط/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155741.html#post1308693


----------

